# [dxiong5] My Shrimp - Update: 1/9/2013



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Sweet shrimp man!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

:icon_conf The pictures look kind of washed out after uploading them on flickr, hm...


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

looks nice...I hope that WR breeds for you!


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

I tried supertigers twice and they died on me  keep that rare line going!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

PURE SEX!! Now tell your sister to get a macro lens so you can "borrow"


----------



## imke (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice shrimp and cool pictures - thanks for sharing! Looks a bit that flickr added too much JPG compression, what makes them look blur. Will check your blog for updates!


----------



## disvegas (Aug 16, 2008)

nice shrimps, especially the red wine. I like the translucent red pretty much!
btw, any connection as to where to get some super tigers?

disvegas,


----------



## joshh (Dec 9, 2008)

Cool shrimp bro!


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Great looking shrimp and good pictures for not being photo savi


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

mordalphus said:


> Sweet shrimp man!


Thanks Liam!



shrimpnmoss said:


> looks nice...I hope that WR breeds for you!


Thanks! I hope it breeds for me too.



aelysa said:


> I tried supertigers twice and they died on me  keep that rare line going!


They've been breeding for 2+ years now. Numbers aren't that high, but there are usually 6 or so new ones every berried batch. These high temps are brutal though :angryfire



speedie408 said:


> PURE SEX!! Now tell your sister to get a macro lens so you can "borrow"


roud: She just bought a telephoto lens, so the macro may have to wait...though I may just chip in so that I could use it and [possibly] capture some awesome shots like yours. :biggrin:



imke said:


> Nice shrimp and cool pictures - thanks for sharing! Looks a bit that flickr added too much JPG compression, what makes them look blur. Will check your blog for updates!


Thanks Imke! My blog..? :icon_redf just random ramblings from me, nothing great like yours was!



disvegas said:


> nice shrimps, especially the red wine. I like the translucent red pretty much!
> btw, any connection as to where to get some super tigers?
> 
> disvegas,


Thanks! My Super Tigers came from Arnold from Oregon I believe (Pacificshrimps on Aquabid), but I haven't seen much from him lately. Of course, when my numbers get higher, I am definitely open to sharing them.



joshh said:


> Cool shrimp bro!


Thanks Josh!



rickztahone said:


> Great looking shrimp and good pictures for not being photo savi


Thanks Ricardo! I'm shooting with the bare bones setup out of the box. Out of 50 shots, maybe 1 or 2 are decent!


----------



## disvegas (Aug 16, 2008)

Keep me posted when you have some super tigers for sale.

disvegas,


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

New pics:

Rili. This tank still has discoloration from the Aquasoil, hence the murky water.









Berried Blue Tiger









Juvie CRS


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice shot of the juvie there. Mine like those Azoo bio balls too :>


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

mordalphus said:


> Nice shot of the juvie there. Mine like those Azoo bio balls too :>


+1! Azoo Bio Balls, courtesy of Aquarliam!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Still trying to find the best hosting site for my pictures. Here's a comparison between flickr and fotki. What do you think? The original image looks quite nice in Preview on my MacBook - better coloration overall. :/

flickr:









fotki:


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the flickr, even though there is barely any difference. Cause to me the baby CBS looks clearer in the first image.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

i barely notice a difference between the flickr or flotki.. your shrimp still look great  I love the pics of the blue tigers.. but i may be biased because those are my favorites haha.
What is that green thing you're feeding you CRS ?


----------



## Robse (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree that the flickr image is a more focused pic. Nice shrimp btw.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I could see the difference in speedie's pictures, between flickr and fotki, but mine look very similar. I'll stick with flickr for now, since that was what I used first and already have photos uploaded on there.



CobraGuppy said:


> What is that green thing you're feeding you CRS ?


Organic baby spinach, all my shrimp really like the stuff roud:



Robse said:


> Nice shrimp btw.


Thanks!

-------

Here are a few more pictures:

Black Tiger, low grade:


















Red Tiger


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Beautiful! Even though that black tiger is of lower grade, I like it more because of the interesting pattern. I wonder if it would be possible to breed low grade black tigers with red and eventually get red blotchy tigers.


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

I like the low grade black tiger! You've got some awesome shrimps there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Personally I like how fotki host much better. Flickr turns all my pix yellow but IQ is spot on. 

In your case, seems like the flickr pic is more accurate as far as color.


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

dxiong5 said:


> Organic baby spinach, all my shrimp really like the stuff roud:


Do you blanch it or do anything to it other than cleaning it up and dropping it in the tank?


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

that low grade has interesting pattern. i like it!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys! 



RandomMan said:


> Do you blanch it or do anything to it other than cleaning it up and dropping it in the tank?


Yup, I drop it in boiling water for 3-5 minutes, then feed it to the little buggers.


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

dxiong5 said:


> Yup, I drop it in boiling water for 3-5 minutes, then feed it to the little buggers.


Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a quick shot of some new shrimp I got from aquarLiam/The Shrimp Lab, taken with my phone - haven't had the chance ($$$) to get a DSLR yet : (

Wine Reds:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice pickup Don. You planning to breed them with CRSs?


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Nice pickup Don. You planning to breed them with CRSs?


I eventually want an all-Wine Red tank, but for now, will probably breed them with my CRS, bad practice, but will create numbers. Also, all my Wine Reds and BKKs look like males, (though they are young and sometimes it's hard to tell...I'm leaning towards 75% that they are males). Among my CRS/CBS in this tank are some Taiwan Bee hybrids as well - fingers crossed that they will rendezvous. :thumbsup:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice shrimp Donny!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good luck brother!


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

the red color on the WR is really nice.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice shrimp Donny!


Thanks! Now hopefully I will be able to breed them.



speedie408 said:


> Good luck brother!


Thanks Nick, best to you too!



zxc said:


> the red color on the WR is really nice.


Yeah, I really like it, almost like a glow.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Got my hands on a DSLR (loaned) and snapped some pics!

Super Tiger (berried!):









Berried CRS:









BKK (not berried ...males?):

















Wine Red:


















Bonus vid, HD available!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GceiBoOsWaQ


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

SMOKIN pics bro! I really like that first BKK shot. It's just habit I guess but what DSLR are you shooting with? What lense?


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

Donny, awesome colection you got there.WHo is the papa of the berried CRS?


----------



## ANBU (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome Pictures!


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful shrimp! Wow.


----------



## pennfisherman (Jan 18, 2011)

*Sorry off topic! Beautiful shrimp BTW*



dxiong5 said:


> New pics:
> 
> Juvie CRS


 
What plants are those growing just left of the ball?
Thanks!


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice shrimp, dude.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

pennfisherman said:


> What plants are those growing just left of the ball?
> Thanks!


It almost looks like little bits of fissidens. Now I'm interested as well. :hihi:


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> SMOKIN pics bro! I really like that first BKK shot. It's just habit I guess but what DSLR are you shooting with? What lense?


:icon_redf nothing fancy, just a T1i, with the stock lens and no flash - just the tank light and whatever ambient light is around. I set the aperture/ISO based on the current conditions and how the first couple of shots turn out after viewing them on the camera. With manual focus, I zoom close and hold the shutter until the little red points beep, then take the shot. Most of the time it's only focused on one part (I try to aim for the head), that's why in my photos usually only one part is in focus while the rest is blurry . Honestly, I don't have a full understanding of photography yet; something lets more light in, something is the distance from the object to the lens, etc..? Complete noob, gotta read up and hopefully catch up to ya! :icon_redf


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'm trying, but nothing surpasses Mr. Speedie's pics!



zxc said:


> Donny, awesome colection you got there.WHo is the papa of the berried CRS?


I'm not sure who the Pops is. The eggs are red, but I've noticed that CRS eggs are dark to begin with, so at this point, I can't say if it was a BKK or a CRS (she was berried before I added the Wine Reds). Let's hope it was a BKK!



pennfisherman said:


> What plants are those growing just left of the ball?
> Thanks!


Zach is right, they are tiny sprigs of Fissidens :thumbsup:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

The T1i is a nice little camera man. Mate that sob with a 100mm f/2.8 macro and you'll notice quite a bit of difference. Glass is a big deal brotha  ! That kit lense can only do so much. It's not even designed for macro so you're doing great from your results. Lots of reading will greatly assist you to become a fantastic photographer. Also read the operating manual and play around with the camera as you're reading through the different functions. That'll help you get the layout of the camera and it's many options available. Most of all, HAVE FUN!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow some of those shrimp look so great that it looks like someone drew them! Flawless!

Some of my female super tigers turn black like that too whenever they berry up. I wish I had more but my parents killed most of mine


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> The T1i is a nice little camera man. Mate that sob with a 100mm f/2.8 macro and you'll notice quite a bit of difference. Glass is a big deal brotha  ! That kit lense can only do so much. It's not even designed for macro so you're doing great from your results. Lots of reading will greatly assist you to become a fantastic photographer. Also read the operating manual and play around with the camera as you're reading through the different functions. That'll help you get the layout of the camera and it's many options available. Most of all, HAVE FUN!


Thanks Nick, any advice, especially from experienced folks like you, is greatly appreciated! roud:
I _may_ just have to pick up the 100mm f/2.8 macro so I can improve my pictures.



Cardinal Tetra said:


> Wow some of those shrimp look so great that it looks like someone drew them! Flawless!
> 
> Some of my female super tigers turn black like that too whenever they berry up. I wish I had more but my parents killed most of mine


Thanks! Yeah, I notice that the females get darker, especially around the back/top. lol, parents...my discus breeding pair + juvies are with mine right now!


----------



## HondaV (Nov 16, 2010)

damn nice beautiful shrimp u have there...i'm noob at keeping shrimps..even Cherries arent so good for me..lol....


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Berried BKK! roud:
She looks a bit stressed; hopefully she carries to term and the shrimplets survive.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweet, dude! Hopefully she holds full term. Who's the daddy?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Sweet, dude! Hopefully she holds full term. Who's the daddy?


Me... Haha 

Nice pic man! Knock on wood for her.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good luck Donny! Pass a few my way once you become successful


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys!



zachary908 said:


> Who's the daddy?


I'm certain he is either a BKK or Wine Red. I took out my CRS and even TB Hybrids from this tank, and only left two female CRS because they were berried at the time (~2 weeks ago).



speedie408 said:


> Good luck Donny! Pass a few my way once you become successful


Haha, will do, if all goes well! roud:
But I'm sure yours are near ready to hanky panky as well :icon_bigg


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

dxiong5 said:


> Berried BKK! roud:
> She looks a bit stressed; hopefully she carries to term and the shrimplets survive.


 
SWEET!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

New pictures (some were taken earlier this month) + bonus video!

Berried CRS:









Wine Red Party:









Male BTOE:









CRS Juvie:









Super Tiger x BTOE Shrimplet, can you spot it?:









BKK Shrimplet:









Shrimp Wall, I [strike]need[/strike] _want_ more tanks!:









Dancing CRS, watch in HD!:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI784CKH99o


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Donny you only run the big sponge filter on the three tanks on the left? Your shrimp tanks looks awesome. Pure shrimp tanks. I've tried many times to start a pure shrimp tank with only one wood and some moss....but I end up throwing a bunch of other stuff in there and cluttering up my tanks....lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Damn brotha!! Your whole wall is friggin SICK!! I love it! I thought I had alotta tanks lol. Now we need close ups of every single tank.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice shrimp! your shrimp wall is awesome  keep it up, looks like you have room for more tanks... LOL


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Donny,

What's the purpose of those clay balls on your substrate? Bacteria collection points I assume? Do they really work?


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Shrimps tank wall-pretty awesome. Do you have enough time to enjoy it because of water changes and maintenance?:hihi:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Donny,
> 
> What's the purpose of those clay balls on your substrate? Bacteria collection points I assume? Do they really work?


Those look like bacter balls Nick. It's Bacter 100 baked into a large ball. Not a collection point but actual ball of beneficial bacteria.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Sweet shrimp racks!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Those look like bacter balls Nick. It's Bacter 100 baked into a large ball. Not a collection point but actual ball of beneficial bacteria.


azoo max bio balls, and they're BOTH! A collection point and a ball loaded with bacteria


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Do you sell those balls Liam?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Sometimes, lol. Got a fresh case coming in tomorrow.


Love your rack , donnie, that's friggin' awesome. Those are nice giant sponge filters too, where did you get them!?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry to be a total noob... but whats a collection point? Love the pics dude same with the vid! Did you do a water change or something? Or are they always that active?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

mordalphus said:


> Sometimes, lol. Got a fresh case coming in tomorrow.


I might hit you up for a few.... only if Donny swears by them? :icon_mrgr



jkan0228 said:


> Sorry to be a total noob... but whats a collection point? Love the pics dude same with the vid! Did you do a water change or something? Or are they always that active?


They're 'dancing' Jeff lol. In shrimp terms, they are looking for that special lady shrimp to do the dirty with because she just molted.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> They're 'dancing' Jeff lol. In shrimp terms, they are looking for that special lady shrimp to do the dirty with because she just molted.


Well Liam sent me 11 out of 11 females sooo I got no dancing going on...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

female what?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> female what?


High grade rilis.  I've seen a total of 8 molts, meaning that a good amount of female have molted, so far no dancing or a shrimp without a saddle.

Anyways sorry to hijack... But I saw the Super Tiger X OEBT if no one else cared to zoom in 500%....


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

lol, that's _ALMOST_ impossible, you're the only one who bought rilis so I sent you all of them, and some were too small to tell gender of.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Donny you only run the big sponge filter on the three tanks on the left? Your shrimp tanks looks awesome. Pure shrimp tanks. I've tried many times to start a pure shrimp tank with only one wood and some moss....but I end up throwing a bunch of other stuff in there and cluttering up my tanks....lol


i def do the same thing i ending up putting more filters and plants then there needs to be

super cool setup dude do you have the whole mosura line on the rack? that btoe x super tigers going to be an interesting im looking forward to it.


----------



## go9ma123 (Oct 5, 2007)

mordalphus said:


> Love your rack , donnie, that's friggin' awesome. Those are nice giant sponge filters too, where did you get them!?


By looking it and gray color, they are Azoo sponge filter. (I think) I got two of them and they are great. They use to have in fish.com but, I don't think they sell any more. I ordered last 2 big sponge filters and 3 double sponge filters.


By the way Donny, I have same rack and same sponge filters. hehe
I like your setup!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> lol, that's _ALMOST_ impossible, you're the only one who bought rilis so I sent you all of them, and some were too small to tell gender of.


Haha well I've spotted 9/11 that have saddles... 3 of them that extend all the way to the middle of the body... Pretty fantastic... Gonna get a few males from you sooner or later...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I've got a male with your name on it


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone! The real test begins of trying to keep the shrimplets alive!



speedie408 said:


> Damn brotha!! Your whole wall is friggin SICK!! I love it! I thought I had alotta tanks lol. Now we need close ups of every single tank.


Lol, can never have enough tanks bro. I used to have an additional 6 20Ls on double iron stands. After my move in August, my sister refused me bringing them to the new apt. (I started Grad school, she makes the $$$, end of story ), so I sold 4 of them and left two at my parents'; one holds 1 of my CBS colonies (the other I have in one of those 10s). I also have a Mini-M and 60P that's not pictured. I'll work on those close ups, but know that I am _very_ slow at getting new pics, lol.



shrimpnmoss said:


> Donny you only run the big sponge filter on the three tanks on the left?





mordalphus said:


> Those are nice giant sponge filters too, where did you get them!?


Those big sponge filters were purchased from Foster and Smith Aquatics; go9ma is right, they are Azoo brand, rated for 75 gallons. They have this mix-and-match deal where you buy 6 and save some $. I originally purchased them for my 20Ls (previously mentioned) as I was going all shrimp, but since I sold the tanks, I decided to use them on these 10s. I still have a few sitting on one of the rack shelves. They're huge, I had to chop off some of the tubing to make it fit.



speedie408 said:


> What's the purpose of those clay balls on your substrate? Bacteria collection points I assume? Do they really work?


The reddish ones are hydroton balls, clay balls used in hydroponics. They are indeed a collection point for bacteria; shoot me a pm if you're interested in some. I also float bioballs in my tanks so I can toss them around other tanks. I think they work the same as said bioballs or ceramic biorings, media, etc. Just a porous surface for bacteria to chill out around.

The lighter/tan ones are Azoo BioBalls - packed with bacteria and serve as a collection point as well. I purchased them from our very own Liam/mordalphus/AquarLiam roud:; highly recommend them for jumpstarting tanks and even keeping up beneficial bacteria colonies in established tanks. They fizz up like mad when you first drop them in, pretty cool.



plamski said:


> Shrimps tank wall-pretty awesome. Do you have enough time to enjoy it because of water changes and maintenance?:hihi:


Lol, I try to do 2 WC's a month (1st and 15th), but aim for at least one. It's not too bad; I only do ~25% each time.



ren said:


> super cool setup dude do you have the whole mosura line on the rack? that btoe x super tigers going to be an interesting im looking forward to it.


Good eye! Not the whole line, but almost all.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info brotha, and the offer. I've got a buddy who's into hydroponics and he has a bunch of those balls. I'll just hit him up for them . 

I wish you MADD luck on your shrimp breeding. Make me proud!!  you know why! Haha


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a poor quality video  of one of my CBS lines (mixed grade) feeding:

http://youtu.be/tnTAs5aIyA4

I hope to get some new photos taken soon, gotta scrub off the algae first!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's an insane amount of CBS bro! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

dxiong5 said:


> Here's a poor quality video  of one of my CBS lines (mixed grade) feeding:
> 
> http://youtu.be/tnTAs5aIyA4
> 
> I hope to get some new photos taken soon, gotta scrub off the algae first!


lol wow! Seems like you need to sell some shrimp there


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

holy crap! thats a lot of CBS


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Obviously you haven't had too many problems keeping them breeding.

Nice tank full of CBS.


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

That a lot CBS.. Also I have notice succesfull breeder have mucky water!!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys - CBS, CRS, TBs, Super Tigers, and Neos are doing well for me; haven't had much luck with OEBTs and BTOEs though 

Here's a new setup...
36 x 5.5 gallon tanks
55 gallon sump
Individual water flow valve per tank
UV filtration









...sadly, it isn't for my shrimp. This is in a zebrafish lab that I work in. We have over 1500 gallons of water, in 5 different rooms, all for these little guys.
Cool thing is that each room has it's own RO faucet! The setups are pretty neat as well...gives me ideas for a potential future (LONG time from now) system.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

SICK setup Donny! I wish I had a wall like that.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> SICK setup Donny! I wish I had a wall like that.


lol...I wish *I* had one too! There's a lot of money available to Universities and researchers to build awesome systems like such...I daydream that these are filled with shrimp...or bettas...or plecos...or other fancy aquahobby specimens. Not that zebrafish aren't cool...just not _as_ cool


----------



## Smokeygrey (Feb 17, 2012)

That's Crazy amount of CBS you got there in the video, If only you weren't 4 hours drive from the Twin cities  . I Really love the first Blue tiger on this post... Nice setups.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

The setup is amazing Donny.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow that's nuts!!


----------



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

dxiong5 said:


> Thanks guys - CBS, CRS, TBs, Super Tigers, and Neos are doing well for me; haven't had much luck with OEBTs and BTOEs though
> 
> Here's a new setup...
> 36 x 5.5 gallon tanks
> ...


 
:icon_eek::eek5::eek5::eek5::drool::drool:


OMG!!!! what i could do with that..


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

dxiong5 said:


> Thanks guys - CBS, CRS, TBs, Super Tigers, and Neos are doing well for me; haven't had much luck with OEBTs and BTOEs though
> 
> Here's a new setup...
> 36 x 5.5 gallon tanks
> ...


If my GF ever decides she's had enough of my shrimp shenanigans and decides to dump me because of it, I am not going to learn my lesson. Instead, that's what I'm building right there.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Smokeygrey said:


> That's Crazy amount of CBS you got there in the video, If only you weren't 4 hours drive from the Twin cities  . I Really love the first Blue tiger on this post... Nice setups.


Thanks roud:
The Twin Cities isn't too far; I actually make it up there once in a while. Also, shipping is an option 



youjettisonme said:


> If my GF ever decides she's had enough of my shrimp shenanigans and decides to dump me because of it, I am not going to learn my lesson. Instead, that's what I'm building right there.


Lol...same here bro!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Some new pics: nom nom nom!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Super tigers lookin good


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Hehe, awesome pictures. I like the one climbing all over the snail. XD Free ride! Those're such pretty shrimps.


----------



## MagicalAlpha (Aug 5, 2011)

what kind of lens do you use for the t1i?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Trade me some of your CBS's brotha. They're HOT!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, trying my best to take good photos of the shrimp. Glad you folks enjoy what mediocre photos I can produce.



MagicalAlpha said:


> what kind of lens do you use for the t1i?


I'm actually using a Canon 60D now, bought myself one as an early birthday present  The lens is the standard 18-135mm that comes in the bundle; haven't had the chance to pick up a macro lens yet.



speedie408 said:


> Trade me some of your CBS's brotha. They're HOT!


Lol...these guys are alright, I'm trying to selectively breed them for better coloration. I'm on spring break, away from my tanks right now, will PM you when I'm back.

-------

On another note, I've come up with a plan to utilize some space for more tanks:

Remember this picture from November?









I think I can set up one of those racks above the pairs of 10s and have a shelf for some more tanks. I'm thinking four 5.5s as opposed to a single 10, that way I'll have more room for selective breeding etc. Though there won't be any shelves on the bottom, which will make the top heavy. Hm...I have no garage or space for wood work to build a rack, so if this doesn't work...I'll have to come up with a new plan for more tanks. Crude design plan attached.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hit me up anytime brother! 

So you joined the Canon Pimp Club... Nice! A 60D too? Even better!  Have fun with it! It's got great potential. I already want to upgrade mine.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Donny,

What are your experiences with keeping mix species shrimp tanks. I keep my CBS with TFRs and my CBS all but died off. I use RO water remineralize with Kent RO Right, but it seems like the TFR had a hugh population explosion, while the CBS population just slowly declined. 

Now I have about 3 CBS left. I've noticed during feeding, the TFR would swarm the pellets while the CBS are just left hungry, I don't know if it is normal.

Have you had similar experiences?


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Donny,
> 
> What are your experiences with keeping mix species shrimp tanks. I keep my CBS with TFRs and my CBS all but died off. I use RO water remineralize with Kent RO Right, but it seems like the TFR had a hugh population explosion, while the CBS population just slowly declined.
> 
> ...


What are your water conditions. PH, GH, KH? Based on what you are describing, it sounds like your water was likely too hard/alkaline for the CBS.

I have the opposite problem, CBS/CBR do fine, but neos don't reproduce and slowly die off.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

My parameters for the mix tank is 

Ph: 6.8
Gh: 6
Kh: 6
Tds: 209

How do my parameters look?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> My parameters for the mix tank is
> 
> Ph: 6.8
> Gh: 6
> ...


Thai, how did you get your Kh so high? TDS 209 is on the higher side for me but I've seen higher.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Thai, how did you get your Kh so high? TDS 209 is on the higher side for me but I've seen higher.


No idea. I use the same RO water remineralized with Kent RO Right for 4 of my 15 gallons and their parameters are all different. One has 0 kH, one has 3 kH, and the CBS tank has 6kH. 

Maybe the cement blocks I have inside the tank under the ADA AS is causing the kH to increase. It's a bit to late to try removing the blocks. :icon_frow

On a side note, Donny, Do you experience a lot of waste build ups inside your tanks since you only use sponge filters?
How often do you do water changes?


----------



## Gulfcoastguy (Nov 4, 2011)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> No idea. I use the same RO water remineralized with Kent RO Right for 4 of my 15 gallons and their parameters are all different. One has 0 kH, one has 3 kH, and the CBS tank has 6kH.
> 
> Maybe the cement blocks I have inside the tank under the ADA AS is causing the kH to increase. It's a bit to late to try removing the blocks. :icon_frow
> 
> ...


I would have to say the cement blocks you have in the tank is a really bad idea as cement has all kinds of additives in it none of which as good for a shrimp tank. Is that the only tank you have cement blocks in ?


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

ch3fb0yrdee said:


> Donny,
> 
> What are your experiences with keeping mix species shrimp tanks. I keep my CBS with TFRs and my CBS all but died off. I use RO water remineralize with Kent RO Right, but it seems like the TFR had a hugh population explosion, while the CBS population just slowly declined.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. I haven't had much issue with keeping mix species, my shrimp breed relatively similar. But do keep in mind that Neocaridinas are usually hardier and more prolific. Also, in my case, my tanks were stocked with Neos first, then Caridinas, so the Neos had a jumpstart. Your KH is a bit high, and it could be due to the cement blocks. For TDS, I try to hit ~150. My sponge filters output water pretty strong, so there's not much waste, but ADA AS does break down over time so it'll start getting dusty. I do 20% WC twice a month.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Took some pics this morning:



















The Showdown: Ramshorn vs. Wine Red for Mosura Specialty food









And two new videos - kind of shaky, out of focus, and bright lighting, I haven't done much video editing and don't have a good program to do it with, so I just uploaded them as is from the cam. Watch in HD and 3D!

CRS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL__BWjPCgs
Red Rili & Red Tigers: http://youtu.be/_zIZ2-xh98g


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful mama CRS in pic #2 btw....and nice singing!


----------



## AlisaR (Dec 7, 2011)

Waaaa! Red tigers!
Why are people posting what I can't have (yet) today?!??!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice pics brother! And shrimp are awesome!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

shrimpnmoss said:


> That's a beautiful mama CRS in pic #2 btw....and nice singing!


Yep, my favorite lady, she's been with me for a long time also 

lol! playing guitar and singing was once a hobby for me; I usually just did it for fun at open mics etc., but thanks, by no means am I any good. lol...



AlisaR said:


> Waaaa! Red tigers!
> Why are people posting what I can't have (yet) today?!??!


:tongue: Red Tigers courtesy of Speedie! These have berried and released for me; problem is, they are in a tank with Rilis, so all the babies look the same right now!



speedie408 said:


> Nice pics brother! And shrimp are awesome!


Thanks! Still gotta get a macro lens...these few pics were decent out of LOTS that I took -_-


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

I picked up a set of diopters (no $ for a true macro lens yet!) and have been playing around with them. They seem to work okay, just have to be steady and expect to take LOTS of pics from which one or two will turn out "decent." Some examples:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Me likey! 

I like my entire shrimp to be more in focus most of the time but your shots work well with the big aperture off the dioplers. Good stuff brother!


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice ones.Beautiful shrimps and great pictures!!!!!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Any pics of 'em red tigers? 

Great CBS btw, love that glossy black look


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Me likey!
> 
> I like my entire shrimp to be more in focus most of the time but your shots work well with the big aperture off the dioplers. Good stuff brother!


Lol, funny you mention that; capturing the whole shrimp in focus is actually what I _want_ to do. Not sure if I'm just lacking the skills (most likely ) or need a macro lens or what. Any tips?



plamski said:


> Nice ones.Beautiful shrimps and great pictures!!!!!


Thanks!



jkan0228 said:


> Any pics of 'em red tigers?
> 
> Great CBS btw, love that glossy black look


I'll try to get some pictures of the Red Tigers. They are in a low tank with my bed in the way, but with the tilt screen on my camera, I should be able to play around and get some shots.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

nice shrimp dude, you live near bayview area?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

All the latest pics in my latest threads were taken with a set of cheap extension rings on my D5100... Yes, I am shooting Nikon now :hihi:

Nice pics and shrimp! roud:


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i'm really digging that shrimp with the candy cane nose. that is so unreal... love it!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

The key is shooting with a narrow aperture along with GOBS of light!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

A recent shot, playing with narrow aperture; lighting is "natural" from the tank. Still a bit out of focus in some areas - I think a macro lens may fix that.


----------



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, that tiger is SUPER.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Shhhhh. Liam's SUPER TIGER SPIDEY SENSE will start to tingle. 

Great shrimp, dx!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

becks17 said:


> Wow, that tiger is SUPER.





somewhatshocked said:


> Great shrimp, dx!


Thanks!

///

Finally, an update! roud:

New video: Red Tiger Shrimp (watch in HD!)
This group has been doing well; original stock from Speedie, obtained quite a while ago.

http://youtu.be/tqnTy6zUqhY


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You da MAN Donny!! Soon I'll be buying shrimp from you bro! 

Awesome job!!


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

dxiong5 said:


> A recent shot, playing with narrow aperture; lighting is "natural" from the tank. Still a bit out of focus in some areas - I think a macro lens may fix that.


 Macro lens will make it worst. The DOF will depend of MM range of the lens and the shooting distance too.


----------

